# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : Aprs Samsung, c'est Motorola qui se paie la tte d'Apple dans une publicit

## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 30.07.2010 par Katleen
Humour : Aprs Samsung, c'est Motorola qui se paie la tte d'Apple dans une publicit parodiant les dboires de l'iPhone 4*

Motorola s'est offert le luxe d'une pleine page de publicit dans le New York Times. Mais ce n'est pas tout, la page en question tourne en ridicule Apple et son offre de boitiers pour remdier aux problmes de rception de l'iPhone 4. 

"Pas besoin de veste", peut-on lire  ct de la photo du nouveau Droid X.

Et en plus petit, sur l'affiche :  Chez Motorola, nous pensons que le client ne devrait pas avoir besoin d'habiller son tlphone pour qu'il marche correctement. C'est pourquoi le Droid X a t conu avec une deuxime antenne (une en haut, une en bas, ndr). Le genre qui vous permet de tenir le tlphone comme vous voulez pour passer des appels d'une clart limpide sans tui encombrant.

Incisif.

Source : La pub de Motorola : 


 ::fleche::  Prfrez-vous la pub de Motorola ou celle de Samsung (voir news prcdente) ?

*Humour : Samsung rpond  Apple par une publicit publie ce matin dans la presse britannique*

Aprs les interviews et les communiqus de presse, Samsung est le premier constructeur  rpondre de faon ironique et plutt originale  Apple et aux attaques de son CEO Steve Jobs, qui prtendent que tous les smartphones prsentent des dfauts de rception du signal rseau.

Visez un peu la rponse concocte par les commerciaux de Sa Majest :


Lire aussi :
Suivez l'intrgralit de l'actualit de l' "antennegate" sur notre sujet ddi.

----------


## Kerod

Un bruit court (sur twitter) galement sur le fait que Samsung offirait son Galaxy S  tous ceux qui annonceraient ouvertement que l'iPhone 4 est dfectueux. Seul souci c'est qu'il semblerait que ce soit que 5 Galaxy au total qui pourraient tre offert mais surtout qu'ils seraient  destination de personnes plutt influentes...

En tout cas, joli coup de publicit !

----------


## Narann

C'est vraiment bien jou et super drle je trouve!

Le galaxy spica (s pour les intimes) est vraiment bien... Moi j'ai le galaxy "tout court" qui est le brouillon "smartphone-android" de la firme (deg ^^ ).

Toujours est-il que pour l'avoir eu entre les mains, je considre ce smart comme identique  l'Iphone (sauf que c'est pas apple quoi ^^).

Pour revenir  la news, c'est assez tendance de buzzer en dtournant un produit "qui marche". Blackberry avait fait pareil en montrant toute les faons de tenir leur produit (pour loler sur le mail de steve jobs qui disait "tenez le autrement").

----------


## lequebecois79

> C'est vraiment bien jou et super drle je trouve!
> 
> Le galaxy spica (s pour les intimes) est vraiment bien... Moi j'ai le galaxy "tout court" qui est le brouillon "smartphone-android" de la firme (deg ^^ ).
> 
> Toujours est-il que pour l'avoir eu entre les mains, je considre ce smart comme identique  l'Iphone (sauf que c'est pas apple quoi ^^).
> 
> Pour revenir  la news, c'est assez tendance de buzzer en dtournant un produit "qui marche". Blackberry avait fait pareil en montrant toute les faons de tenir leur produit (pour loler sur le mail de steve jobs qui disait "tenez le autrement").


En mme temps c'est apple qui a dmarr le bal... en tentant de diminuer le problme de son produit

----------


## Antoine_935

Ha c'est beau, ya pas  dire, c'est du grand art  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FloMo

> qui prtend que tous les smartphones prsentent des dfauts de rception du signal rseau.


dmontre serait plus juste. J'ai test sur un Nokia : mme "soucis". Idem sur le 3GS.
Ce soucis n'en n'est pas un. C'est juste les journalistes qui se foutent du monde et vendent du papier avec un dfaut mineur pris au hasard. 
A les couter, on croirait que le fait de tenir l'iPhone 4 d'une certaine manire coupe tout signal et tout moyen de rception.
En fait, quand on couvre l'antenne de l'iPhone, a capte moins bien... oui, et aprs ?
Le seul dfaut rel est que l'on peut faire glisser accidentellement son doigt  la jointure de l'antenne Wifi et de l'antenne GSM, ce qui fait que le signal tombe brutalement.
L o Apple rpond avec une certaine ironie, c'est quand ils envoient un mail  tous leur client pour :
- leur offrir un *bumper gratuit*, qui rsout le vrai problme
- leur rappelle qu'ils peuvent *se faire rembourser leur achat sous 30 jours*, et a c'est vraiment drle car personne n'a envie de changer d'iPhone !

Le jour o un problme sera rellement dmontr, c'est quand les utilisateurs d'iPhone feront une ptition ou un truc du genre pour se plaindre.
Pour l'instant, seuls les journalistes se sont plaints  leur place. (pour un soucis concernant maximum 0,5 % des appels au service technique)

Maintenant, les fans de McGuyver peuvent toujours prendre le Galaxy S, aprs avoir :
- corrig le problme GPS,
- corrig le bug de l'USB,
- coup le WiFi et la 3G pour l'autonomie, (tenir une journe, c'est un minimum)
- acclr, rempli Android Market (sous rserve que Google ne choisisse pas de supprimer les applications  distance)
- acclr le lancement des applications, qui semble trs long,
- ... et bien sr, bien placer ses doigts lors des appels !

Tous les smartphones ont leurs dfauts, mais le coup de l'antenne est vraiment pitoyable.

----------


## Jannus

> le coup de l'antenne est vraiment pitoyable.


Alors que ton laus objectif est parfaitement crdible  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Le seul dfaut rel est que l'on peut faire glisser accidentellement son doigt  la jointure de l'antenne Wifi et de l'antenne GSM, ce qui fait que le signal tombe brutalement.


Et c'est bien cela que la plupart des personnes qui se plaignent de l'iPhone 4 sont victimes.
Et c'est la raison pour laquelle on voit des class actions aux U.S.A contre Apple.

----------


## ixpe

Apparemment Samsung n a rien a envier a Apple...
Petite demo : 
http://www.youtube.com/embed/uVsiAhltY5I

----------


## bizulk

> [COLOR="red"]
> L o Apple rpond avec une certaine ironie, c'est quand ils envoient un mail  tous leur client pour :
> - leur offrir un *bumper gratuit*, qui rsout le vrai problme
> - leur rappelle qu'ils peuvent *se faire rembourser leur achat sous 30 jours*, et a c'est vraiment drle car personne n'a envie de changer d'iPhone !
> 
> Le jour o un problme sera rellement dmontr, c'est quand les utilisateurs d'iPhone feront une ptition ou un truc du genre pour se plaindre.
> Pour l'instant, seuls les journalistes se sont plaints  leur place. (pour un soucis concernant maximum 0,5 % des appels au service technique)
> Tous les smartphones ont leurs dfauts, mais le coup de l'antenne est vraiment pitoyable.


J'ai connu une seule personne qui avait un iPhone 4 et elle l'a ramene !
Ils sont amusants ces pros-Apple quand on les lit on a vraiment l'impression qu'ils jouent le jeux d'Apple. L j'avais l'impression de lire : mais Stevy a raison ! C'est nous qui sommes trop bte et qui ne tenons pas le tlphone normalement !

Tous les smartphones ont leur dfaut certes et je ne discute pas ceux que tu reproches au Galaxy, mais moi je prends d'abord un tlphone pour tlphoner. Si je dois regarder la ou je place mes doigts lorsque je le sors en prenant de ma poche pour le prendre correctement, a ne me convient pas.

----------


## Kerod

> mais moi je prends d'abord un tlphone pour tlphoner.


Comme tout le monde je pense sinon a sert  rien d'acheter un tlphone portable  ::aie:: 




> Si je dois regarder la ou je place mes doigts lorsque je le sors en prenant de ma poche pour le prendre correctement, a ne me convient pas.


Euh...dsol de le dire mais ta supposition est fausse. De plus tu te bases que sur une personne...Ton calcul n'est pas bon, il faudrait te baser sur le nombre total de personnes ayant achet un iPhone.
Pour informations, je prends mon iphone dans ma poche, je tlphone, je raccroche et tout a sans me poser la question : je le tiens bien ? va-t-il couper ?
Comme quoi les journalistes ont bien fait leur boulot : faire peur au monde !  ::mouarf::

----------


## FloMo

> Comme quoi les journalistes ont bien fait leur boulot : faire peur au monde !


+1

----------


## bizulk

> Comme tout le monde je pense sinon a sert  rien d'acheter un tlphone portable 
> 
> 
> Euh...dsol de le dire mais ta supposition est fausse. De plus tu te bases que sur une personne...Ton calcul n'est pas bon, il faudrait te baser sur le nombre total de personnes ayant achet un iPhone.
> Pour informations, je prends mon iphone dans ma poche, je tlphone, je raccroche et tout a sans me poser la question : je le tiens bien ? va-t-il couper ?
> Comme quoi les journalistes ont bien fait leur boulot : faire peur au monde !


J'entendais par l qu'un problme d'antenne est bien plus important qu'un problme GPS/USB*puisque la fonction premire d'un tlphone reste celle des appels. 
En quoi ma supposition est fausse ? C'est une supposition ....



> Ton calcul n'est pas bon, il faudrait te baser sur le nombre total de personnes ayant achet un iPhone.


 Non il faut se baser sur la conception de Tlphone dont l'tude peut rvler un problme d'utilisation sur un modle de tlphone. Ce qu' fait Apple et qui est intervenu pour expliquer le problme.
Est-ce que Steve Jobs a compt tous les tlphones des concurrents pour dire que tous les smartphones avaient un problme ?

----------


## atb

> dmontre serait plus juste. J'ai test sur un Nokia : mme "soucis". Idem sur le 3GS.
> Ce soucis n'en n'est pas un. C'est juste les journalistes qui se foutent du monde et vendent du papier avec un dfaut mineur pris au hasard. 
> A les couter, on croirait que le fait de tenir l'iPhone 4 d'une certaine manire coupe tout signal et tout moyen de rception.
> En fait, quand on couvre l'antenne de l'iPhone, a capte moins bien... oui, et aprs ?
> Le seul dfaut rel est que l'on peut faire glisser accidentellement son doigt  la jointure de l'antenne Wifi et de l'antenne GSM, ce qui fait que le signal tombe brutalement.
> L o Apple rpond avec une certaine ironie, c'est quand ils envoient un mail  tous leur client pour :
> - leur offrir un bumper gratuit, qui rsout le vrai problme
> - leur rappelle qu'ils peuvent se faire rembourser leur achat sous 30 jours, et a c'est vraiment drle car personne n'a envie de changer d'iPhone !
> 
> ...


Lou soit Steve. 
Prchons la bonne parole. Et invitant nos frres infidles  rejoindre Apple  ::hola::

----------


## kuranes

> dmontre serait plus juste. J'ai test sur un Nokia : mme "soucis". Idem sur le 3GS.


LOL !

J'ai test sur un HTC desire.

Effectivement, j'ai russi  reproduire le problme... en couvrant entirement le bas de l'appareil, d'une manire que personne ne ferait en tlphonant...

Apple s'est plant, point. Pas la peine de suivre aveuglment la parole du gourou steve jobs, c'est un dfaut rel et bien handicappant.

----------


## davcha

Pas moyen de reproduire cet effet avec un samsung wave.

----------


## Kerod

> Il faut d-enfler un peu tes chevilles.


Je ne vois pas le rapport avec le sujet portable vu que je ne suis pas Apple. Donc restons courtois dans un monde que filaire. Merci




> En quoi ma supposition est fausse ? C'est une supposition ....


C'est vrai que juger un tlphone sur le seul et unique principe suivant 



> J'ai connu une seule personne qui avait un iPhone 4 et elle l'a ramene !


est la meilleure des choses  faire. Donc tu supposes que c'est un mauvais tlphone qui ne permet pas de le faire tout a parce qu'une personne que tu connais l'a rapport. Tu fais quoi des autres acheteurs ?
On voit que tu es analyste de profession. (je me permets de dnigrer vu tes prcdents propos).




> Non il faut se baser sur la conception de Tlphone dont l'tude peut rvler un problme d'utilisation sur un modle de tlphone.


Ce que nous faisons mais est-ce une raison pour en faire une histoire d'tat. Enfin bref ce n'est pas le sujet ici...Vive Samsung !!! A mort Apple !!! 




> Est-ce que Steve Jobs a compt tous les tlphones des concurrents pour dire que tous les smartphones avaient un problme ?


Demandes-lui  :;):  Il rpond  toutes sortes de questions par mail.

----------


## bizulk

> Je ne vois pas le rapport avec le sujet portable vu que je ne suis pas Apple. Donc restons courtois dans un monde que filaire. Merci
> C'est vrai que juger un tlphone sur le seul et unique principe suivant 
> ...
> On voit que tu es analyste de profession. (je me permets de dnigrer vu tes prcdents propos).


Tu persistes  dire que je juge sur un tlphone rencontr alors que j'ai cit cette histoire pour exemple. Je m'appuie sur la dclaration d'Apple qui confirme la possibilit d'influencer la qualit de rception du signal. Pourtant c'est bien ce que j'ai crit sur mon dernier post.
Et en plus tu fais amalgame entre mon jugement de l'Iphone et de la faon dont j'en choisirai un. 
Au passage tu demandes de rester courtois et tu en rajoutes ensuite. ::ccool:: 




> Ce que nous faisons mais est-ce une raison pour en faire une histoire d'tat. Enfin bref ce n'est pas le sujet ici...Vive Samsung !!! A mort Apple !!! 
> Demandes-lui  Il rpond  toutes sortes de questions par mail.


Finir sur une pointe d'humour : ok. Mais je te rappelle que tu me reproches de ne pas avoir pris en compte tous les utilisateurs d'Iphone. 
Mais les posts ici et ailleurs montre bien que des utilisateurs se moquent de ce problme technique et sont contents de ce produit. Tant mieux pour eux et pour Apple.

----------


## omen999

et alors la marmotte, elle met mon samsung spica dans le papier d'alu et elle a la mme perte de signal que l'iphone 4...  ::cry::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

c'est marrant comment  partir d'un topic dans la section humour, on en arrive  une guerre de troll caverneux..

----------


## kuranes

> c'est marrant comment  partir d'un topic dans la section humour, on en arrive  une guerre de troll caverneux..


Les trolls apple sont  la bonne place, dans la catgorie humour

----------


## GanYoshi

> Maintenant, les fans de McGuyver peuvent toujours prendre le Galaxy S, aprs avoir :
> - corrig le problme GPS,
> - corrig le bug de l'USB,
> - coup le WiFi et la 3G pour l'autonomie, (tenir une journe, c'est un minimum)
> - acclr, rempli Android Market (sous rserve que Google ne choisisse pas de supprimer les applications  distance)
> - acclr le lancement des applications, qui semble trs long,
> - ... et bien sr, bien placer ses doigts lors des appels !


Trs percutant  ::ccool:: 

Mais ne te fais pas d'illusion, ils sont comme les morts dans le sixime sens, ils ne lisent que ce qui les arrange.  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> Trs percutant 
> 
> Mais ne te fais pas d'illusion, ils sont comme les morts dans le sixime sens, ils ne lisent que ce qui les arrange.


Tous les mmes, tu n'chappes pas  la rgle, on oublie tous de retenir les choses qui ne nous arrangent pas.

----------


## FailMan

A ceux qui disent qu'ils achtent un tlphone pour tlphoner, voici un modle qui leur ira comme un gant.

Solide, parfait en rception, d'un design avangardiste, bnficiant d'une autonomie d'environ une semaine et d'une simplicit redoutable ; je vous prsente... le *Nokia 3310*.



Aprs si vous achetez des tlphones avec appareil photo, ports USB, fonction machine  caf ou autre, faut pas s'tonner qu'il y ait des couacs, peu importe le constructeur.  ::lol::  Plus on ajoute de fonctions  un tlphone (ou un terminal mobile comme on devrait les appeler maintenant), plus il y a de risques qu'il y ait des bugs ou des erreurs. La miniaturisation joue aussi. Comment voulez-vous faire tenir un appareil photo, un GPS, des puces tlphoniques, des capteurs de tous les cts et une batterie  grande capacit dans 100 grammes dans un botier de 8cm de haut pour 3 de large et 0,5 d'paisseur ?..

Sinon, j'ai un iPhone 3GS. Pas taper, je l'ai pas pay, pas d'abonnement avec, on me l'a offert. Pas de problmes jusque maintenant, et c'est pas pour autant que je vais prcher la paroisse Apple.

----------


## Gnoce

C'est vrai que mon vieux samsung e350e tient super bien le coup, la batterie tient 4 ou 5 jours! Il lui arrive de voler ou slider sur le carrelage, il est allum 24/24, me sert de rveil :p !

Bon  ct de a, faut pas prendre de photo, encore moins filmer, jouer  des jeux moisis et faut pas esprer surfer sur le net!

Mais je pense srieusement  changer, mais je trouve les nouveaux portables trop gros!

----------


## Invit

> Bon  ct de a, faut pas prendre de photo, encore moins filmer, jouer  des jeux moisis et faut pas esprer surfer sur le net!


Soit dit entre nous, la photo avec un tlphone cellulaire est une belle blague. Il suffit de comparer le rsultat entre un appareil photo numrique bas de gamme et n'importe quel cellulaire iPhone dernier cri ou autre, pour voir que c'est vraiment un gros gadget proche de l'arnaque, les images sont vraiment dgueulasse. La faute au capteur ridiculement petit avec une dfinition gigantesque. 12 Mp... Mais pour quoi faire? Un tirage de format A4  partir d'un cellulaire? Autant laisser dessiner le petit dernier, le rsultat sera aussi beau. Et lui, au moins, il aura fait a avec cur!

----------


## Kerod

> Soit dit entre nous, la photo avec un tlphone cellulaire est une belle blague. Il suffit de comparer le rsultat entre un appareil photo numrique bas de gamme et n'importe quel cellulaire iPhone dernier cri ou autre, pour voir que c'est vraiment un gros gadget proche de l'arnaque, les images sont vraiment dgueulasse. La faute qu capteur ridiculement petit avec une dfinition gigantesque. 12 Mp...


C'est pour cela qu'on appelle a appareil photo d'appoint. En aucun cas il remplacera un vritable appareil photo et aucun constructeur ne se vante de pour le faire.
12 Mpx c'est du Sony-Ericsson...Pas iPhone  :;):

----------


## GanYoshi

> Soit dit entre nous, la photo avec un tlphone cellulaire est une belle blague. Il suffit de comparer le rsultat entre un appareil photo numrique bas de gamme et n'importe quel cellulaire iPhone dernier cri ou autre, pour voir que c'est vraiment un gros gadget proche de l'arnaque, les images sont vraiment dgueulasse. La faute qu capteur ridiculement petit avec une dfinition gigantesque. 12 Mp... Mais pour quoi faire? Un tirage de format A4  partir d'un cellulaire? Autant laisser dessiner le petit dernier, le rsultat sera aussi beau. Et lui, au moins, il aura fait a avec cur!


Non l'appareil photo d'un tlphone, c'est bien utile pour tous les moments o l'on n'a pas besoin d'un appareil photo spar. 
Par exemple pour immortaliser un vnement dans une soire, ou un vnement improbable lors d'une balade en ville, mais en aucun cas pour capter la beaut d'un paysage de montagne lors des vacances...  ::aie:: 

Par contre c'est vrai que la course au pixels ne sert  rien...

Trs percutant




> Tous les mmes, tu n'chappes pas  la rgle, on oublie tous de retenir les choses qui ne nous arrangent pas.


Oui, plus ou moins ostensiblement quand mme l...

----------


## bizulk

Oui mais ... une antenne sur un tlphone, a existe depuis son invention ! Ca fait con de le dire je sais.
Et les solutions pour supprimer l'antenne - pour les plus jeunes de ce forum, il s'agit d'un bton tlescopique viss au tlphone ou d'un 'bouchon' de stylo noir - existent aussi depuis longtemps.

Mais dire aujourd'hui qu'on a ou qu'on peut avoir un problme d'antenne  sur son tlphone qui cote 'nu' un bras, avouez que a fait sourire. ::zoubi::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Oui mais ... une antenne sur un tlphone, a existe depuis son invention ! Ca fait con de le dire je sais.
> Et les solutions pour supprimer l'antenne - pour les plus jeunes de ce forum, il s'agit d'un bton tlescopique viss au tlphone ou d'un 'bouchon' de stylo noir - existent aussi depuis longtemps.
> 
> Mais dire aujourd'hui qu'on a ou qu'on peut avoir un problme d'antenne  sur son tlphone qui cote 'nu' un bras, avouez que a fait sourire.


Enfin supprimer, disons mettre  l'intrieur du tlphone quoi.  ::P:

----------


## Hellwing

Aprs il faut trouver l'endroit idal pour la planquer tout en restant fonctionnelle. Ce qu'Apple n'a visiblement pas compltement russi  ::roll::

----------


## Narann

Aaaah le 3310... Le meilleur tlphone portable que j'ai jamais eu... Souvenirs souvenirs... ::cry::

----------


## FailMan

> Aaaah le 3310... Le meilleur tlphone portable que j'ai jamais eu... Souvenirs souvenirs...


Le mien a dur 4 ans. Je n'ai jamais eu un tlphone aussi endurant, costaud et avec une batterie offrant une autonomie norme. Certes fallait pas chercher le design ou les fonctionnalits, mais quand il fallait tlphoner ou envoyer un SMS il marchait !

----------


## SirDarken

A mon avis que le prix de l'Iphone ne joue pas en ca faveur, au vu du problme nomm.

Sans vouloir faire de l'anti-Apple, l'Iphone est du soit-disant trs haut-gamme, le top quoi, et on tombe sur un problme con.
C'est l ou ca clash, pas sur le souci vraiment, mais sur haut-gamme, panne bte.

Prenons.... hum tiens l'automobile, si on prend une voiture  30K  toutes options, et que les phares s'eteignent quand tu freine, tu passe vraiment pour un con d'avoir sorti ta voiture.

Enfin je sais pas si l'ide est bien exprim, j'espre ne pas lancer un fight de plus.

----------


## FailMan

> A mon avis que le prix de l'Iphone ne joue pas en ca faveur, au vu du problme nomm.
> 
> Sans vouloir faire de l'anti-Apple, l'Iphone est du soit-disant trs haut-gamme, le top quoi, et on tombe sur un problme con.
> C'est l ou ca clash, pas sur le souci vraiment, mais sur haut-gamme, panne bte.


L'iPhone se veut haut de gamme, mais haut de gamme ou non, il est toujours fabriqu  la chane, les composants sont miniaturiss  outrance, qui fait que son positionnement sur le march est pas forcment cohrent avec ce processus de fabrication, qui doit tre le mme que pour n'importe quel vulgaire cellulaire.

Le fait qu'il soit haut de gamme ne le prive pas de dboires techniques que peut subir n'importe quel tlphone mont de la sorte, bas de gamme ou pas.

Ne vous excitez pas, j'ai un iPhone, je ne suis pas anti-Apple ni pro-Apple, je veux juste que tout soit clair et qu'on ne tire pas dessus ou qu'au contraire, on l'encense pour rien.

----------


## GanYoshi

C'est sr qu'on passe plus facilement sur un dfaut technique d'un smartphone quand on s'est pas couper un bras pour l'acheter.  ::lol:: 

L'iPhone est haut de gamme, sans discussion possible, puisque la dfinition de "haut de gamme" ne prend pas en compte la qualit, mais le prix et l'image de marque.  ::ccool::

----------


## FailMan

> C'est sr qu'on passe plus facilement sur un dfaut technique d'un smartphone quand on s'est pas couper un bras pour l'acheter.


C'est normal, en y mettant le prix, les gens pensent avoir quelque chose de meilleure qualit (parfois  raison, parfois  tort). Sur une voiture  10000 tu pourras tolrer des assemblages douteux et des plastiques durs, sur une voiture  100000 tu ne voudras pas en entendre parler ni mme les voir  :;): 




> L'iPhone est haut de gamme, sans discussion possible, puisque la dfinition de "haut de gamme" ne prend pas en compte la qualit, mais le prix et l'image de marque.


On a pas dit le contraire  :;):

----------


## Lyche

C'est un peu ce qui fait mal chez Apple, ce sont les marges (hors markting toussa) qu'ils se font par appareil vendu...

Cout de l'iPhone (sans markting etc..)

----------


## gmotw

Sans aller dans le dbat du matriel (parce que 1/j'y connais pas grand chose, 2/je vois pas le rapport (c'est une pub), 3/je suis trop radine pour me payer un truc qui sert  rien), j'aime beaucoup cette forme de publicit. Tout le monde ne comprend pas forcment le clin d'oeil derrire. 
*aime bien lorsque les geeks sont la vraie cible d'une pub*


PS: Juste pour rappel, sur le soucis d'antenne iphone,  la base le bidule  rajouter valait dans les 30 euros. Et ils ne l'ont propos gratuitement uniquement aprs que l'affaire ait t rendu public (et pas immdiatement), sachant que oui, le problme tait connu depuis trs longtemps. Moi j'en conclus ce que j'en conclus.

----------


## Lyche

> Moi j'en conclus ce que j'en conclus.





> Quand on voit ce qu'on voit et qu'on entend ce qu'on entend, et bien on a raison de penser ce qu'on pense

----------


## kedare

> Apparemment Samsung n a rien a envier a Apple...
> Petite demo : 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/uVsiAhltY5I


Samsung je sais pas, mais bizarrement avec mon BlackBerry 9700, j'ai beau le tenir dans tous les sens, je suis toujours a fond alors que chez Apple il perd le signal  ::aie::

----------


## SpaceFrog

> Le seul dfaut rel est que l'on peut faire glisser accidentellement son doigt  la jointure de l'antenne Wifi et de l'antenne GSM, ce qui fait que le signal tombe brutalement.


Ben ils n'ont qu' se couper les doigts ...

----------


## Barsy

> Maintenant, les fans de *McGuyver*


a s'crit *MacGyver* scrogneugneu !!!  ::furieux::

----------


## Hellwing

En fait, si une housse rsout le problme, pourquoi est ce que les ingnieurs Apple n'ont pas mis les antennes  l'intrieur du botier (ou au moins mettre une protection) pour empcher le court circuit ?

----------


## GanYoshi

> En fait, si une housse rsout le problme, pourquoi est ce que les ingnieurs Apple n'ont pas mis les antennes  l'intrieur du botier (ou au moins mettre une protection) pour empcher le court circuit ?


Parce qu'elle est dj  l'intrieur du boiter ?  ::roll:: 

 moins que tu vois un truc comme a sur le rebord de ton iphone :

----------


## Hellwing

Je me suis mal exprim alors. Je vais faire plus simple et aller droit au but :
Pourquoi n'ont-ils pas anticip ce problme de court-circuit (qui semble facile  dtecter lors des tests) en ne laissant pas les antennes apparentes ?

Mais c'est probablement une question sans grand intrt que soulve ma curiosit.

----------


## Lyche

> Je me suis mal exprim alors. Je vais faire plus simple et aller droit au but :
> Pourquoi n'ont-ils pas anticip ce problme de court-circuit (qui semble facile  dtecter lors des tests) en ne laissant pas les antennes apparentes ?
> 
> Mais c'est probablement une question sans grand intrt que soulve ma curiosit.


Parce que c'est pas esthtique

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 30.07.2010 par Katleen
Humour : Aprs Samsung, c'est Motorola qui se paie la tte d'Apple dans une publicit parodiant les dboires de l'iPhone 4*

Motorola s'est offert le luxe d'une pleine page de publicit dans le New York Times. Mais ce n'est pas tout, la page en question tourne en ridicule Apple et son offre de boitiers pour remdier aux problmes de rception de l'iPhone 4. 

"Pas besoin de veste", peut-on lire  ct de la photo du nouveau Droid X.

Et en plus petit, sur l'affiche :  Chez Motorola, nous pensons que le client ne devrait pas avoir besoin d'habiller son tlphone pour qu'il marche correctement. C'est pourquoi le Droid X a t conu avec une deuxime antenne (une en haut, une en bas, ndr). Le genre qui vous permet de tenir le tlphone comme vous voulez pour passer des appels d'une clart limpide sans tui encombrant.

Incisif.

Source : La pub de Motorola : 


 ::fleche::  Prfrez-vous la pub de Motorola ou celle de Samsung (voir news prcdente) ?

----------


## Narann

Rholala! Mais c'est norme!  ::mrgreen:: 



> Chez Motorola, nous pensons que le client ne devrait pas avoir besoin d'habiller son tlphone pour qu'il marche correctement


Haha j'adore! On va voir si les autres suivent la tendance et si Apple  le sens de l'humour.

C'est a aussi de dire: "Apple va rvolutionner le monde du mobile"...
Avec des ambitions aussi affirmes et un poil prtentieux comme celle l, forcment, quand tu fais une petite connerie tu te fais dgomm comme un mal propre... Et tant mieux si c'est de cette faon l!

J'en redemande!

----------


## toopac

C'est beaucoup moins subtil que Samsung, l a tient plus de l'attaque directe que de l'humour.

Mais je suis pas contre, a va leur faire du bien  Apple de redescendre sur terre et d'apprendre le sens du mot '*humilit*'.

----------


## FailMan

> C'est beaucoup moins subtil que Samsung, l a tiens plus de l'attaque directe que de l'humour.


C'est moins subtil mais bien plus drle je trouve  ::): 




> Mais je suis pas contre, a va leur faire du bien  Apple de redescendre sur terre et d'apprendre le sens du mot '*humilit*'.


Pas sr, Apple ne connait pas ce mot et base son systme marketing sur l'anti-humilit.

----------


## GanYoshi

> C'est beaucoup moins subtil que Samsung, l a tiens plus de l'attaque directe que de l'humour.



c'est clair que le Helllo de samsung tait plus subtile, l c'est une attaque en rgle, bon c'est peut-tre mieux niveau marketing, mais niveau humour c'est beaucoup moins drle. 

En plus samsung a le mrite de l'avoir fait en premier.




> Pas sr, Apple ne connait pas ce mot et base son systme marketing sur l'anti-humilit.


C'est clair que c'est pas en disant que son produit c'est de la merde qu'on le vend, plus on dit qu'il est bien, plus les gens le croit.

----------


## Hellwing

On peut vanter les mrites de son produit de manire constructive sans pour autant affirmer qu'on crase les autres et qu'on rvolutionne l'univers  chaque nouveau produit. Surtout que depuis le temps, les gens savent que chez Apple ils font des produits d'exception. Pas la peine de le rabacher  chaque fois, surtout  un point o a devient ridicule.

----------


## Lyche

Le truc, c'est que ils critiquent, mais apportent une solution. C'est l que la publicit comparative doit faire son effet. Et je trouve a trs trs bien pens ct markting.

----------


## FailMan

> C'est clair que c'est pas en disant que son produit c'est de la merde qu'on le vend, plus on dit qu'il est bien, plus les gens le croit.


Pourquoi ne s'arrache-t-on pas Mac OSX ? C'est l'OS le plus volu du monde, il est scuris et immunis contre les virus PC ! Il ne requiert aucune configuration, tout fonctionne ds l'installation du systme, on peut mme excuter Windows, pas de doute, il est vraiment parfait ce systme d'exploitation !  ::aie::  

Microsoft ne vante pas autant son Windows, mais pourtant, les gens en achtent, en entreprise on en achte, dans l'ducation on en achte aussi.

Doivent pas tre normaux ces gens-l je pense.  ::aie::   ::roll:: 

Source, http://www.apple.com/fr/getamac/whymac/

----------


## umeboshi

Pour le dfaut d'antenne, comme certains ici, je trouve a tonnant qu'Apple se soit mis  vendre des coques depuis ce modle (prvu bien avant la mdiatisation du dfaut).

J'ai pu test 3 iphone4 diffrents autour de moi, aucun problme de rception. 

C'est marrant, mais on dirait que tout tait prvu : 
- si le problme n'est pas trop mdiatis, les plus paranos/geeks achteront une coque.
- si le problme est mdiatis, on coule le stock en offrant les coques en question (pendant un certain temps, aprs : re-paranoa) ou en changeant le tlphone (contre un mme modle dfectueux?)

En revanche, j'ai pu constater des problmes de points de colles derrire l'cran sur un des modles. Mais a n'est pas voyant et l'iphone est chang si a arrive  ::aie::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Pourquoi ne s'arrache-t-on pas Mac OSX ? C'est l'OS le plus volu du monde, il est scuris et immunis contre les virus PC ! Il ne requiert aucune configuration, tout fonctionne ds l'installation du systme, on peut mme excuter Windows, pas de doute, il est vraiment parfait ce systme d'exploitation !  
> 
> Microsoft ne vante pas autant son Windows, mais pourtant, les gens en achtent, en entreprise on en achte, dans l'ducation on en achte aussi.
> 
> Doivent pas tre normaux ces gens-l je pense.  
> 
> Source, http://www.apple.com/fr/getamac/whymac/


Je te parle d'un principe de sociologie connu et reconnu par tout le monde, et toi tu viens me dire  "mais non c'est pas vrai parce que Apple est pas premier". 

Essayes de comprendre pour une fois au lieu de troller  chaque occasion.

Je dis juste que c'est prouv scientifiquement que lorsqu'on vante les mrite d'un produit avant de demander  une personne de l'valuer, elle donne une note plus positive sur le produit.

----------


## Lyche

> Je te parle d'un principe de sociologie connu et reconnu par tout le monde, et toi tu viens me dire  "mais non c'est pas vrai parce que Apple est pas premier". 
> 
> Essayes de comprendre pour une fois au lieu de troller  chaque occasion.
> 
> Je dis juste que c'est prouv scientifiquement que lorsqu'on vante les mrite d'un produit avant de demander  une personne de l'valuer, elle donne une note plus positive sur le produit.


Exactement, mme principe quand tu vas voir un film avec un pote, que tu l'as dj vu et bien aim, il va partir avec un sentiment positif et trouvera le film "mieux" que ce qu'il aurait pu le trouver sans "influence" de ta part. Ou inversement quand tu trouves  un film naze et que tu en parles.

----------


## Narann

> Microsoft ne vante pas autant son Windows, mais pourtant, les gens en achtent, en entreprise on en achte, dans l'ducation on en achte aussi.


C'est un mauvais exemple je pense.




> C'est clair que c'est pas en disant que son produit c'est de la merde qu'on le vend, plus on dit qu'il est bien, plus les gens le croit.


Encore une fois (c'est une rgle de base des forums): "C'est tout ou rien". Pas de place  la demi mesure...  ::?: 

On n'attend pas d'Apple qu'ils disent que leur produit c'est de la chiasse, bien entendu. Mais le Apple-Marketing est bas sur une image de rvolution ("iPad va rvolutionner la presse", "iPhone va rvolutionn le telephone", etc...).

Bien sur qu'Apple est une entreprise innovante! Mais il chient suffisamment sur la gueule de la concurrence (suffit de voir un des fameux meetings de SJ pour s'en rendre compte: "Eux ils font a, nous, chez Apple on trouve a dbile") pour que celle ci leur renvoi (gentillement en plus) la pareil...

Ralala demi mesure les gars, demi mesure...

----------


## FailMan

> Je te parle d'un principe de sociologie connu et reconnu par tout le monde, et toi tu viens me dire  "mais non c'est pas vrai parce que Apple est pas premier".


Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait pas vrai, juste qu'il y a d'autres moyens peut-tre plus intelligents, plus subtils ou qui fonctionnent mieux pour attirer la clientle chez soi que de dire "Mon produit c'est le meilleur du monde."




> C'est un mauvais exemple je pense.


Je ne trouve pas. Windows est un produit comme un autre. Je peux te citer Google galement, qui ne fait pas de publicit crasante envers ses concurrents comme le fait Apple et qui pourtant recueille une majorit des suffrages en France (moins dans le monde mme s'il domine).

On peut faire une trs bonne campagne de publicit - mon sens- sans faire de la vente primaire "MON PRODUIT A MOI IL EST MIEUX D'ABORD".

----------


## Sarawyn

> "Eux ils font a, nous, chez Apple on trouve a dbile") pour que celle ci leur renvoi (gentillement en plus) la pareil...


En attendant... Personne ne leur renvoie l'appareil  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## toopac

> Exactement, mme principe quand tu vas voir un film avec un pote, que tu l'as dj vu et bien aim, il va partir avec un sentiment positif et trouvera le film "mieux" que ce qu'il aurait pu le trouver sans "influence" de ta part. Ou inversement quand tu trouves  un film naze et que tu en parles.


Je suis pas tout  fait d'accord avec a. Si je m'attends  voir un film dit "nul", je vais baisser mon attente. Je le trouverai donc mieux que si je l'avais vu sans a priori. Idem pour les films dits "bien".






> On n'attend pas d'Apple qu'ils disent que leur produit c'est de la chiasse, bien entendu. Mais le Apple-Marketing est bas sur une image de rvolution ("iPad va rvolutionner la presse", "iPhone va rvolutionn le telephone", etc...).
> 
> Bien sr qu'Apple est une entreprise innovante! Mais il chiant suffisamment sur la gueule de la concurrence (suffit de voir un des fameux meetings de SJ pour s'en rendre compte: "Eux ils font a, nous, chez Apple on trouve a dbile") pour que celle-ci leur renvoi (gentiment en plus) la pareil...
> 
> Ralala demie mesure les gars, demie mesure...


Entirement d'accord. Il y a une diffrence entre dire "mon produit est bien, achetez le" et "mon produit est totalement rvolutionnaire, il va changer votre vie, vous tes le dernier des cons si vous ne l'achetez pas"

----------


## Hellwing

Mais au bout d'un moment ne risque-t-on pas de tomber dans le rsultat inverse ?
Entre "Ce produit est super bon"
et "Ce produit est tellement le meilleur qu'il crase tous ses concurrents sans exception et mme qu'on innove trop  fond"
(l j'exagre volontairement pour la comparaison ^^)
Dans le second cas j'aurais plutt tendance  tre mfiant.

[EDIT] Grill par plusieurs personnes sur l'ide.

----------


## gmotw

> On peut vanter les mrites de son produit de manire constructive sans pour autant affirmer qu'on crase les autres et qu'on rvolutionne l'univers  chaque nouveau produit. Surtout que depuis le temps, les gens savent que chez Apple ils font des produits d'exception. Pas la peine de le rabacher  chaque fois, surtout  un point o a devient ridicule.


En mme temps, en programmation, les exceptions, a se jette...



(mince, le troll va trop vite, comment voulez-vous que je fasse des blagues  la con?!)

----------


## Narann

> Entirement d'accord. Il y a une diffrence entre dire "mon produit est bien, achetez le" et "mon produit est totalement rvolutionnaire, il va changer votre vie, vous tes le dernier des cons si vous ne l'achetez pas"


Cette diffrence c'est le respect du client  :;): 

Aprs, je suis peut tre un peu vieux jeu...

----------


## GanYoshi

> Je suis pas tout  fait d'accord avec a. Si je m'attends  voir un film dit "nul", je vais baisser mon attente. Je le trouverai donc mieux que si je l'avais vu sans a priori. Idem pour les films dits "bien".


Si je te dis que le film est nul, tu vas te focaliser sur les dfauts du film alors que certains auraient pu passer inaperu si tu n'y avais pas prt attention.




> Exactement, mme principe quand tu vas voir un film avec un pote, que tu l'as dj vu et bien aim, il va partir avec un sentiment positif et trouvera le film "mieux" que ce qu'il aurait pu le trouver sans "influence" de ta part. Ou inversement quand tu trouves  un film naze et que tu en parles.


Exactement, et d'ailleurs la bonne impression laiss par le film se reportera sur la personne avec laquelle on a vu le film, et inversement. 

C'est pour a que les magasins soignent autant la dcoration, les lumires, et tout ce qui peut sembler annexe au produit, alors que a a une influence directe sur la vision qu'on a du produit.

Un iPhone vendu par une grosse vendeuse malpolie, quand je le regarderai je penserais  elle et sa mauvaise impression, alors que si c'est vendu par une desse aux mensuration de rve.  ::P: 


Pour le respect du client, les entreprises essayent de donner l'impression qu'elles respectent le client pour des raisons videntes li  la perte d'argent qu'entranerait une perte d'image, mais elles s'en foutent compltement, le seul but d'une entreprise est de faire de l'argent et de s'agrandir. 

JohnPetrucci toi tu trouves a trop gros, mais pour la plupart des gens qui n'ont pas de parti-pris, a ne leur pose pas de problme.
C'est sr que quand un vrai amateur de caf voit une pub pour un caf en bote qui dit "sans doute le meilleur caf au monde", il bondit aussi, mais le client moyen a le choque pas plus que a.

JohnPetrucci comment tu veux attirer du monde sans dire que ton produit est le meilleur ? Tu imagines un commercial dire : "bon ok c'est pas le meilleur mais il est pas si mal" ? Moi je lui demande directement qui est le meilleur.

----------


## toopac

> Si je te dis que le film est nul, tu vas te focaliser sur les dfauts du films alors que certains auraient pu passer inaperu si tu n'y avais pas prt attention.


Ou au contraire, je m'y attendrai, et ne serait donc ni surpris ni choqu, et a passera plus facilement.

----------


## FailMan

> JohnPetrucci comment tu veux attirer du monde sans dire que ton produit est le meilleur ? Tu imagines un commercial dire : "bon ok c'est pas le meilleur mais il est pas si mal" ? Moi je lui demande directement qui est le meilleur.


Je l'ai dj expliqu plus tt, il y a divers moyens de le faire comprendre de manire plus ou moins subtile en excitant le dsir de l'acheteur que ton produit bat  plates coutures celui de la concurrence.

Quelqu'un qui me dit "Ce produit X est le meilleur du march.", un autre me dit "Ce produit Y rempli les fonctions A, B et C.". Si au final le produit X ne remplit que les fonctions A et B, cela ne sert  rien. S'il remplit galement les fonctions A B et C, leur communication ne sert  rien car ne dmontre pas les capacits du produit.

C'est ma vision des choses du moins, c'est pour a que j'ai un peu de mal avec Apple, qui mettent plus en avant leur produit lui-mme que les fonctionnalits...




> Un iPhone vendu par une grosse vendeuse malpolie, quand je le regarderai je penserais  elle et sa mauvaise impression, alors que si c'est vendu par une desse aux mensuration de rve.


Juger sur les apparences avant toute chose. Triste  dire, il faut croire que y'a que chez Mac qu'on le fait. (Pas pu me retenir.)

----------


## Lyche

> Ou au contraire, je m'y attendrai, et ne serait donc ni surpris ni choqu, et a passera plus facilement.


Les personnes comme a sont trop rare, l'influence que peuvent avoir les personnes les unes sur les autres, et plus encore lorsqu'il s'agit d'amiti ou d'amour c'est inimaginable.

----------


## toopac

hh je suis une personne rare! (cela dit je sais pas trop comment le prendre^^)

----------


## Lyche

> Je l'ai dj expliqu plus tt, il y a divers moyens de le faire comprendre de manire plus ou moins subtile en excitant le dsir de l'acheteur que ton produit bat  plates coutures celui de la concurrence.
> 
> Quelqu'un qui me dit "Ce produit X est le meilleur du march.", un autre me dit "Ce produit Y rempli les fonctions A, B et C.". Si au final le produit X ne remplit que les fonctions A et B, cela ne sert  rien. S'il remplit galement les fonctions A B et C, leur communication ne sert  rien car ne dmontre pas les capacits du produit.
> 
> C'est ma vision des choses du moins, c'est pour a que j'ai un peu de mal avec Apple, qui mettent plus en avant leur produit lui-mme que les fonctionnalits...
> 
> Juger sur les apparences avant toute chose. Triste  dire, il faut croire que y'a que chez Mac qu'on le fait. (Pas pu me retenir.)


Je pense tout  fait comme toi, je suis plus pour le fonctionnel que pour l'esthtique, mais,  l'heure actuelle, le consommateur lambda ne cherche qu'a paraitre "classe".

Pour Apple, qu'on aime ou pas, on ne peut que faire le constat qu'ils ont donn un nom  leurs produits, ce qui les rend "incontournable". Quand tu parles d'un samsung, d'un motorola ou d'un HTC (un peu moins pour le dernier) tu parles, d'un "tlphone", ou au mieux tu vas dire "mon samsung, mon motorola.." alors que Apple, chaque produit  son identification, iPod, iPad, iPhone, iTruc.. Chaque produit est identifiable, chaque produit porte un nom. Et je suis convaincu (je peux me tromper) que a joue normment, autant voir plus, que la bonne rputation de Apple auprs des consommateurs.

----------


## Hellwing

> Pour Apple, qu'on aime ou pas, on ne peut que faire le constat qu'ils ont donn un nom  leurs produits, ce qui les rend "incontournable". Quand tu parles d'un samsung, d'un motorola ou d'un HTC (un peu moins pour le dernier) tu parles, d'un "tlphone", ou au mieux tu vas dire "mon samsung, mon motorola.." alors que Apple, chaque produit  son identification, iPod, iPad, iPhone, iTruc.. Chaque produit est identifiable, chaque produit porte un nom. Et je suis convaincu (je peux me tromper) que a joue normment, autant voir plus, que la bonne rputation de Apple auprs des consommateurs.


En mme temps peu importe la version de ton iPhone, tu parleras d'iPhone tout court, tu ne diras pas "Mon iPhone 4".
HTC fait des tlphones, s'ils se mettent  faire des tablettes, on ne parlera probablement plus juste de "HTC" pour mentionner le tlphone.

Par contre le nom du produit doit quand mme jouer, c'est sr. Mais ce n'est pas valable que pour Apple.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Je l'ai dj expliqu plus tt, il y a divers moyens de le faire comprendre de manire plus ou moins subtile en excitant le dsir de l'acheteur que ton produit bat  plates coutures celui de la concurrence.
> 
> Quelqu'un qui me dit "Ce produit X est le meilleur du march.", un autre me dit "Ce produit Y rempli les fonctions A, B et C.". Si au final le produit X ne remplit que les fonctions A et B, cela ne sert  rien. Si il remplit galement les fonctions A B et C, leur communication ne sert  rien car ne dmontre pas les capacits du produit.
> 
> C'est ma vision des choses du moins, c'est pour a que j'ai un peu de mal avec Apple, qui mettent plus en avant leur produit lui-mme que les fonctionnalits...


En clair c'est le positionnement marketing ax sur l'identit.
Tu prfres le positionnement marketing qui te prsente les fonctions d'un produit et te fais croire que tu en as besoin ? 
Ou le positionnement qui porte sur l'imaginaire et y associe son produit ?
C'est une question de got, au final le but reste le mme. 




> Juger sur les apparences avant toute chose. Triste  dire, il faut croire que y'a que chez Mac qu'on le fait. (Pas pu me retenir.)


Bas je juge l'attirance sexuelle sur l'apparence oui...

Et plus gnralement, videment qu'on juge sur les apparence, et tout le monde le fait, ceux qui disent ne pas le faire sont des hypocrites. 

L'important est de ne pas rester bloquer  son premier jugement, lorsque il s'avre faux.  ::ccool:: 




> hh je suis une personne rare! (cela dit je sais pas trop comment le prendre^^)


Tu es absolument unique et tu es absolument libre de tes choix.  :8-): 

Si tu y crois, tu es dans les meilleures conditions pour te faire manipuler par le premier bonhomme venu.  ::ccool:: 
D'ailleurs on peut pas se sentir plus libre qu'un ralien.  ::lol:: 

@Lyche, si tu me dis que tu as un motorola, je vois absolument pas quel genre de tlphone tu as, c'est tellement vaste et a va du bas de gamme au haut de gamme.
Peut-tre que les constructeurs de tlphones devraient prendre exemple sur les constructeurs de voitures, qui sortent leurs modles bas de gamme sous un autre nom pour pas ternir leur image de marque.

----------


## Lyche

> @Lyche, si tu me dis que tu as un motorola, je vois absolument pas quel genre de tlphone tu as, c'est tellement vaste et a va du bas de gamme au haut de gamme.


Nan, je tourne au samsung.  l'poque, il y a 2 ans, c'tait du moyen de gamme (voir haut de gamme) Mais avec le temps, il a bien vielli  ::aie:: .
L'avantage, c'est que je m'en sers pour faire plein de trucs utiles que d'autres font pas. (genre modem tlphonique pour pas payer d'abonnement adsl)

----------


## FailMan

> Tu prfres le positionnement marketing qui te prsente les fonctions d'un produit et te fait croire que tu en as besoin ?


D'un ct, c'est la stratgie Apple. On vous vend une tablette qui fait la moiti de ce que fait un netbook et la moiti de ce que fait un iPhone, mais bon, c'est bien, c'est utile, faut l'acheter.

Aprs chacun fait ce qu'il veut de son argent, mais ceux qui espreront frimer avec a devant moi auront plus l'air de guignols en recherche d'identit qu'autre chose  ::aie:: 




> Et plus gnralement, videment qu'on juge sur les apparences, et tout le monde le fait, ceux qui disent ne pas le faire sont des hypocrites.


Bien sr, mais il y a "juger sur les apparences" et "tenir compte des apparences". On tient tous compte des apparences mais juger un produit uniquement sur l'apparence relve de la btise.

----------


## atb

Moi l'Iphone 4 je le possderais  une seule condition : que si on me l'offre  :8-):

----------


## kedare

> Pourquoi ne s'arrache-t-on pas Mac OSX ? C'est l'OS le plus volu du monde, il est scuris et immunis contre les virus PC ! Il ne requiert aucune configuration, tout fonctionne ds l'installation du systme, on peut mme excuter Windows, pas de doute, il est vraiment parfait ce systme d'exploitation !


Mac Os X est un des OS le moins scuris que je connaisse, c'est une vraie passoire, surtout  cause du comportement de ses utilisateurs (J'ai un mac = Je crains rien)

Et non l'OS le plus volu du monde a serait plus Windows au niveau de la richesse fonctionnelle ou Solaris sur les avancs technologiques..

Mais Linux rattrape son retard petit  petit...

Enfin c'est mon avis  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> Mac Os X est un des OS le moins scuris que je connaisse, c'est une vrais passoire, surtout a cause du comportement de ses utilisateurs (J'ai un mac = Je craint rien)
> 
> Et non l'OS le plus volu du monde ca serait plus Windows au niveau de la richesse fonctionnelle ou Solaris sur les avancs technologiques..
> 
> Mais Linux rattrape son retard petit a petit...
> 
> Enfin c'est mon avis


wow, heureusement qu'on est dans la section humour ! Tu pourrais te faire lyncher pour oser blasphmer contre Apple  ::aie::

----------


## atb

http://www.gizmodo.fr/2010/07/31/com...chnologie.html

Attention, le chtiment est proche.   ::hola::  Apple mme si tu vends de la mer**

----------


## FailMan

> Mac Os X est un des OS le moins scuris que je connaisse, c'est une vraie passoire, surtout  cause du comportement de ses utilisateurs (J'ai un mac = Je crains rien)
> 
> Et non l'OS le plus volu du monde a serait plus Windows au niveau de la richesse fonctionnelle ou Solaris sur les avancs technologiques..
> 
> Mais Linux rattrape son retard petit  petit...
> 
> Enfin c'est mon avis


Pourtant, *c*'est crit sur le site d'Apple ! C'est obligatoirement vrai, c'est Steve Jobs qui le dit !  ::ccool::

----------


## kedare

> wow, heureusement qu'on est dans la section humour ! Tu pourrais te faire lyncher pour oser blasphmer contre Apple


C'est pas de l'humour, au niveau fonctionnalits, je trouve Mac Os X trs pauvre par rapport a Windows (surtout pour les serveurs, c'est clairement pas aussi complet, t'as mme pas d'iSCSI par exemple...)
Au niveau scurit, c'est un fait, d'ailleurs certaines entreprises blacklistent les adresses MAC d'Apple sur les switchs pour que le port se dsactive si un Macintosh est branch, pareil pour Exchange, Macs et iPhones blacklist, et c'est pas plus mal  :;): 

Enfin perso je proposerais JAMAIS de l'Apple pour un entreprise, ni mme pour un particulier...

----------


## minnesota

J'en ai une bonne pour tout le monde  ::mrgreen:: 




> *levage de bactries sur tlphone portable !
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rcemment, des chercheurs de luniversit de Manchester ont valu les risques de contamination lis aux tlphones portables. Ces derniers, parce quils sont stocks dans des sacs ou des poches de pantalons et parce quils sont en contact avec des mains pas toujours propres, sont parmi les objets quotidiens les plus souills de bactries. Dans ce domaine, les portables arrivent en tte devant les poignes de porte, les semelles de chaussures et mme les cuvettes de toilettes !
> 
> Cette information au caractre sensationnel a t relaye abondamment dans les mdias. Elle soulve surtout un problme potentiellement grave : celui du risque dinfections nosocomiales (contractes  lhpital aprs un soin ou une intervention), directement lies  lusage de tlphones portables par le personnel soignant.
> ...


source -> http://www.eurekasante.fr/actualites...infection.html

----------


## kedare

En mme temps des bactries il y en a absolument partout donc bon....

----------


## GanYoshi

> En mme temps des bactries il y en a absolument partout donc bon....


C'est clair, et a part d'tre immunodpressif ou allergique, on s'en fout un peu.

----------


## cortex024

pas mal les pubs a m'a bien fait rire!  ::lol:: 




> A mon avis que le prix de l'Iphone ne joue pas en sa faveur, au vu du problme nomm.
> 
> Sans vouloir faire de l'anti-Apple, l'Iphone est du soit-disant trs haut-gamme, le top quoi, et on tombe sur un problme con.
> C'est l ou ca clash, pas sur le souci vraiment, mais sur haut-gamme, panne bte.


cet avis rejoint le mien, mais les pro-apple ont du mal  comprendre a  ::ccool::

----------


## FailMan

> les pro-apple ont du mal  comprendre a


C'est pas pour prendre leur dfense, mais quand tu es membre d'une secte, tu ne te rends pas compte mais tu supportes jusqu'au ridicule tout ce qu'elle fait, mme si a ne marche pas.

Tout cela me rappelle les quelques discussions avec des gens du forum essayant de me montrer qu'un Mac  999 tait plus performant qu'un PC de bureau  500 pourtant 3 fois plus performant  ::):  avec les fabuleux arguments : les composants sont solides, c'est mieux fini etc. etc. enfin, c'est pas moi qui jette mon argent par la fentre.

----------


## Lyche

> pas mal les pubs a m'a bien fait rire! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par SirDarken
> 
> ...


C'est l o vous tes un peu  ct. Le prix influence normment, le consommateur lambda (j'entends par lambda celui qui ne connait rien  l'informatique et aux NTIC) croit toucher du bout du doigts un produit de luxe, puisque de nos jours c'est le crdo de Apple, se faire passer pour une entreprise qui produit du luxe, et on le constate via ce savant systme de communication en avance et de design qui donne cette impression que le produit a cot des centaines d'Euros  construire et est donc un produit de "qualit/luxe".
Sauf que dans son systme, Apple diffrencie parfaitement le luxe et la "qualit" (Produit d'une qualit certaine, facile d'accs qui renforce cette sensation).
Le ct "bug" est effac via le contrle qu'a Apple de son produit, de la conception matriel  logiciel et un contrle sur l'AppStore qui limite normment les problmes de compatibilit.
Certes, Apple  moins de fonctionnalits, mais chaque fonctionnalit est teste, re-teste, approuve et valide sans bug avant d'tre implante. C'est un systme qui garantit une efficacit totale du produit et qui satisfait pleinement les utilisateurs.

----------


## minnesota

> C'est clair, et a part d'tre immunodpressif ou allergique, on s'en fout un peu.





> En mme temps des bactries il y en a absolument partout donc bon....


Ouais, mme dans le forum apparemment  ::aie::

----------


## GanYoshi

> C'est pas pour prendre leur dfense, mais quand tu es membre d'une secte, tu ne te rends pas compte mais tu supportes jusqu'au ridicule tout ce qu'elle fait, mme si a ne marche pas.
> 
> Tout cela me rappelle les quelques discussions avec des gens du forum essayant de me montrer qu'un Mac  999 tait plus performant qu'un PC de bureau  500 pourtant 3 fois plus performant  avec les fabuleux arguments : les composants sont solides, c'est mieux fini etc. etc. enfin, c'est pas moi qui jette mon argent par la fentre.


Je pense que tu a t le seul  parler de performance. 

Pour ce qui est de la notion de ridicule, je dirai juste que si tu trouve beaucoup de monde ridicule, si beaucoup de monde a un comportant stupide et non-rflchi, si tout le monde c'est des moutons et si tout le monde est pitoyable sauf toi, c'est le moment propice pour prendre un peu de recul et de se remettre un peu en cause...




> C'est l o vous tes un peu  ct. Le prix influence normment, le consommateur lambda (j'entends par lambda celui qui ne connait rien  l'informatique et aux NTIC) croit toucher du bout du doigts un produit de luxe, puisque de nos jours c'est le crdo de Apple, se faire passer pour une entreprise qui produit du luxe, et on le constate via ce savant systme de communication en avance et de design qui donne cette impression que le produit a cot des centaines d'Euros  construire et est donc un produit de "qualit/luxe".


Exactement, d'ailleurs a me fait penser  l'anecdote que j'ai lu : 
Une bijoutire n'arrivait pas  vendre un de ses bijoux, elle laisse donc un mot  son employe pour lui dire de de faire une rduction de 50 %.
L'employe se trompe, elle majore le prix du bijoux de 50 % qui se vend dans la journe. 
Le bijoux ne se vendait pas parce qu'il n'tait pas assez cher, il ne vhiculait pas cette ide de luxe.

Mais videment JohnPetrucci ne serait pas tomb dans la panneau, lui c'est un consommateur surhumain totalement insensible  toutes les techniques de manipulation.

D'ailleurs je rpond pas  ta partie sur la qualit sinon je vais me faire agresser, certains ne comprennent simplement pas qu'une tranche de la population peut trouver un intrt dans un produit Apple.

Parce que moi je ne cherche pas  convaincre tout le monde d'utiliser les produits que j'utilise, j'aimerais juste qu'on me laisser utiliser les produits que je veux sans qu'on m'agresse, sans qu'on dise que je suis dans une secte, sans qu'on dise que je suis superficiel, sans qu'on dise que je suis un pauvre con en somme. 

C'est une sorte de mlange de notion de respect, de tolrance et d'humilit. 

JohnPetrucci, faire l'effort de comprhension des autres sans les dnigrer serait un bon moyen de faire preuve d'intelligence. (intelligence = facult de comprendre tu vois) 
Je te demande mme pas de comprendre les raisons des autres, mais juste de comprendre que les autres peuvent avoir de bonne raisons.




> Ouais, mme dans le forum apparemment


Je sais pas  qui s'adresse ce message mais je trouve l'humour un peu douteux.
Pourtant je suis pas difficile, surtout en humour noir.

----------


## FailMan

> Je pense que tu a t le seul  parler de performance.


Tu sais, tu n'es pas le seul  tenter de vendre ta secte ici  :;):  Dduis-en que je n'ai pas eu qu'une seule discussion l-dessus, enfin, comme on dit par chez moi, on ne parle pas  une brouette, on la pousse, alors  force j'abandonne. On ne fera pas d'une mule un cheval de course.




> Pour ce qui est de la notion de ridicule, je dirai juste que si tu trouve beaucoup de monde ridicule, si beaucoup de monde a un comportant stupide et non-rflchi, si tout le monde c'est des moutons et si tout le monde est pitoyable sauf toi, c'est le moment propice pour prendre un peu de recul et de se remettre un peu en cause...


Tu as raison, tout le monde achte du Apple. Je suis le seul de mes connaissances qui possde un PC, d'ailleurs ils veulent m'enfermer en HP parce que je n'ai pas de Mac  ::calim2:: 




> Mais videment JohnPetrucci ne serait pas tomb dans la panneau, lui c'est un consommateur surhumain totalement insensible  toutes les techniques de manipulation.


Je pense que tu dduis mal ; je me doute bien que je ne suis pas quelqu'un qui achte forcment de manire rationnelle, j'obis  mes passions ... Aprs j'ai un minimum de lucidit qui fait que je ne peux pas acheter quelque chose  1000 alors que je peux me monter quelque chose de bien mieux pour 500... Et ne me parle pas de qualit, les processeurs, barrettes de mmoire vive, disques durs sont les mmes, quoi que t'en penses, ils ne sont pas chouchouts lors du processus de fabrication parce que c'est Apple, ton Intel a autant de chances de tomber en panne dans ton Mac que dans l'Acer du lambda ...

Et puis au pire, c'est un topic humour hein, pas besoin de venir faire sa propagande ici, il y a des forums ddis pour vous il me semble...

----------


## Barsy

> Je sais pas  qui s'adresse ce message mais je trouve l'humour un peu douteux.
> Pourtant je suis pas difficile, surtout en humour noir.


Pourquoi ? Tu te sentais vis ?  ::aie:: 


Sinon, je dirai que personne n'est insensible aux techniques de manipulation employ dans le marketing. Les entreprises ne dpenseraient pas autant d'argent dans la pub si ce n'tait pas le cas.
Seulement, lorsque l'on est "spcialiste" dans un domaine (ici l'informatique), on est cens tre clair et avoir davantage de connaissance pour pouvoir analyser un produit avant de l'acheter.

Pour ce qui est d'Apple, il faut reconnaitre que c'est une entreprise qui joue beaucoup sur le prix de ses machines afin de donner ce sentiment de "qualit"  ses utilisateurs. Je ne dis pas qu'Apple ne fait pas de produits de qualit (pas taper  ::aie:: ) mais compar  la concurrence, le tarif reste excessif (d'autant plus que cette dernire n'est pas en reste niveau qualit).

Cela dit, je conois aussi que des personnes achtent des produits Apple en toute connaissance de cause, tout simplement parce qu'ils correspondent  des besoins trs prcis (mais lesquels ?  ::aie:: ). Mais ces gens l ne constituent qu'une infime partie du public d'Apple. Le reste tant souvent des "non-connaisseurs" qui vont dpenser une somme excessive l o la moiti de cette somme aurait suffit  rpondre  leurs besoins.

----------


## cortex024

> Pour ce qui est de la notion de ridicule, je dirai juste que si tu trouve beaucoup de monde ridicule, si beaucoup de monde a un comportant stupide et non-rflchi, si tout le monde c'est des moutons et si tout le monde est pitoyable sauf toi, c'est le moment propice pour prendre un peu de recul et de se remettre un peu en cause...


alors l c'est le sommet  ::lol:: 

en fait, ton message serait parfait mais invers.




> D'ailleurs je rpond pas  ta partie sur la qualit sinon je vais me faire agresser, certains ne comprennent simplement pas qu'une tranche de la population peut trouver un intrt dans un produit Apple.
> 
> Parce que moi je ne cherche pas  convaincre tout le monde d'utiliser les produits que j'utilise, j'aimerais juste qu'on me laisser utiliser les produits que je veux sans qu'on m'agresse, sans qu'on dise que je suis dans une secte, sans qu'on dise que je suis superficiel, sans qu'on dise que je suis un pauvre con en somme.


moi aussi j'aimerais tant lorsque j'ose critiquer un produit Apple que les applefanboy puissent comprendre qu'on n'est pas forc de trouver un intrt dans un produit Apple.
J'aimerais pouvoir poser ma petite critique objective et/ou simplement utiliser un autre outil concurrent sans qu'on me prenne pour un con parce que je n'ai pas choisi le produit apple, la perfection selon eux.
que je suis trop con de pas avoir compris que apple c'tait mieux que tout, que stevy tait trop fort... que j'ai rat ma vie en fait  ::calim2:: 




> C'est une sorte de mlange de notion de respect, de tolrance et d'humilit. 
> 
> JohnPetrucci, faire l'effort de comprhension des autres sans les dnigrer serait un bon moyen de faire preuve d'intelligence. (intelligence = facult de comprendre tu vois) 
> Je te demande mme pas de comprendre les raisons des autres, mais juste de comprendre que les autres peuvent avoir de bonne raisons.


j'aimerais tant que ca soit vrai pour les applefanboy
heureusement que dans les utilisateurs d'apple, il y a quand mme 5% qui ne sont pas des applefanboy devenus d'incroyables agents marketing pour stevy; 
mais qui ont choisi ce produit parce qu'ils le voulaient et le considrait adapts  leurs besoins et que la diffrence avec la concurrence pouvait justifier cette diffrence de prix!

Et Ceux l ont bien raison , et heureusement tu as l'air d'en tre un GanYoshi  ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

C'est pareil pour les linuxiens. Le problme n'est pas le ct "sectaire". Le problme vient du fait que c'est un "choix" de l'utilisateur de partir sur Apple/Linux tandis qu'ils considrent subir Windows. C'est un peu le mme principe dans les religions, quand une personne non pratiquante d'une religion se converti  une autre religion c'est l'effet inverse qui se produit et c'est dans ces moments l qu'on rentre dans un intgrisme flagrant et limite navrant.

C'est une raction psychologique normal, le cerveau ne peut, instinctivement, pas s'auto-contredire. Vous faites le choix de faire une chose, on en ignore les points ngatifs jusqu'a ce que "l'oeuphorie" retombe.

----------


## Narann

On parle de secte?... Le point Godwin n'est plus trs loin... ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> On parle de secte?... Le point Godwin n'est plus trs loin...


En quoi? rassembler les gens sous une seule banire sans leur laisser voir autre lumire que celle que propose une tte pensante, c'est pas sectaire par hazard? Et oui, je considre les religions comme sectaire.

----------


## cortex024

> C'est une raction psychologique normal, le cerveau ne peut, instinctivement, pas s'auto-contredire. Vous faites le choix de faire une chose, on en ignore les points ngatifs jusqu'a ce que "l'oeuphorie" retombe.


bof bof.

je prends normment (trop  ::D: ) de temps avant de choisir un produit technologique, je fais beaucoup de comparaisons, lectures de tests, ... pour essayer de prendre ce qu'il y a de meilleurs pour mes besoins et mon utilisation, et d'autres facteurs. j'ai fais a pour mon cran plat, mon home-cinma, mon pc, mon reflex, ...

il ne m'est jamais arriv de traiter un type de con ou en tout cas le traiter comme tel parce qu'il critiquait mon choix et/ou qu'il avait choisi autre chose  :8O: 
et pourtant je restais "sr" d'avoir fait le bon choix.

donc je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord avec ta thorie  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> bof bof.
> 
> je prends normment (trop ) de temps avant de choisir un produit technologique, je fais beaucoup de comparaisons, lectures de tests, ... pour essayer de prendre ce qu'il y a de meilleurs pour mes besoins et mon utilisation, et d'autres facteurs. j'ai fais a pour mon cran plat, mon home-cinma, mon pc, mon reflex, ...
> 
> il ne m'est jamais arriv de traiter un type de con ou en tout cas le traiter comme tel parce qu'il critiquait mon choix et/ou qu'il avait choisi autre chose 
> et pourtant je restais "sr" d'avoir fait le bon choix.
> 
> donc je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord avec ta thorie


Quand je dis "normal" c'est pas quelque chose qui s'applique  tout le monde, si tu prfres, dans 95% des cas a se prsente comme a. Et ne me demandez pas de sources a fait 28ans que je frquente les psy (vive la famille) et ils ont absolument tous le mme discourt sur ce genre de cas. (Oui, les discussions sur les sectes et sur les choix et leurs conscquences psychologiques j'en ai bouff toute ma vie)

----------


## cortex024

> On parle de secte?... Le point Godwin n'est plus trs loin...


je crois qu'on l'a atteint tu sais  ::lol:: 




> Quand je dis "normal" c'est pas quelque chose qui s'applique  tout le monde, si tu prfres, dans 95% des cas a se prsente comme a. Et ne me demandez pas de sources a fait 28ans que je frquente les psy (vive la famille) et ils ont absolument tous le mme discourt sur ce genre de cas. (Oui, les discussions sur les sectes et sur les choix et leurs conscquences psychologiques j'en ai bouff toute ma vie)


ok  ::ccool::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Tu sais, tu n'es pas le seul  tenter de vendre ta secte ici  Dduis-en que je n'ai pas eu qu'une seule discussion l-dessus, enfin, comme on dit par chez moi, on ne parle pas  une brouette, on la pousse, alors  force j'abandonne. On ne fera pas d'une mule un cheval de course.


Mais bien sr. 



> Tu as raison, tout le monde achte du Apple. Je suis le seul de mes connaissances qui possde un PC, d'ailleurs ils veulent m'enfermer en HP parce que je n'ai pas de Mac


Dcidment tu comprend tout de travers... Je ne parle pas d'Apple en particulier, sort de ton obsession.
Je parle de ton ddain systmatique des personnes qui ne pensent pas comme toi. 
Dpassionne toi un peu, prend du recul si tu prfre.

Certaines personnes ne choisissent pas un "mode de vie" lorsqu'ils choisissent leur ordinateur, certaines personnes s'en foutent mme pas mal, et mme les gens qui prennent un ordinateur compltement au pif on pour moi leurs raisons que je peux comprendre. 




> Je pense que tu dduis mal ; je me doute bien que je ne suis pas quelqu'un qui achte forcment de manire rationnelle, j'obis  mes passions ... Aprs j'ai un minimum de lucidit qui fait que je ne peux pas acheter quelque chose  1000 alors que je peux me monter quelque chose de bien mieux pour 500... Et ne me parle pas de qualit, les processeurs, barrettes de mmoire vive, disques durs sont les mmes, quoi que t'en penses, ils ne sont pas chouchouts lors du processus de fabrication parce que c'est Apple, ton Intel a autant de chances de tomber en panne dans ton Mac que dans l'Acer du lambda ...


Je m'en fiche que tu bricole ta tour, je m'en fiche de tes motivations, je te demande juste de comprendre que d'autres personnes puissent en avoir des diffrentes, et qu'ils ne sont pas plus btes ou moutons que toi pour autant. 




> Et puis au pire, c'est un topic humour hein, pas besoin de venir faire sa propagande ici, il y a des forums ddis pour vous il me semble...


T'es tellement obsd que tu n'a mme pas remarqu que je ne te parle pas du fond du dbat. 




> Pourquoi ? Tu te sentais vis ?


Seulement par le fait que j'tais cit. Disons que je trouve a plus proche de l'insulte que de la blague et j'ai hsit  le signaler...
Et si a avait t quelqu'un d'autre a aurait t pareil. 




> Sinon, je dirai que personne n'est insensible aux techniques de manipulation employ dans le marketing. Les entreprises ne dpenseraient pas autant d'argent dans la pub si ce n'tait pas le cas.
> Seulement, lorsque l'on est "spcialiste" dans un domaine (ici l'informatique), on est cens tre clair et avoir davantage de connaissance pour pouvoir analyser un produit avant de l'acheter.


Bas on a un avantage sur les comprhensions techniques c'est tout, mais comme je l'ai indiqu dans un post prcdant, il reste les 3 autres positionnement marketing. 




> Pour ce qui est d'Apple, il faut reconnaitre que c'est une entreprise qui joue beaucoup sur le prix de ses machines afin de donner ce sentiment de "qualit"  ses utilisateurs. Je ne dis pas qu'Apple ne fait pas de produits de qualit (pas taper ) mais compar  la concurrence, le tarif reste excessif (d'autant plus que cette dernire n'est pas en reste niveau qualit).


Exactement, a rejoint ce qu'on disait sur le positionnement "haut de gamme" et l'exemple de la bijoutire.
(Et attention, je ne porte pas de jugement de valeur sur des actions d'une entreprise, pour moi n'importe quelle action de n'importe quelle entreprise est faite pour faire de la thune, rien d'autre. Pas de place pour les "valeurs" justement).




> Cela dit, je conois aussi que des personnes achtent des produits Apple en toute connaissance de cause, tout simplement parce qu'ils correspondent  des besoins trs prcis (mais lesquels ? ).


Baas voil c'est a le plus important et que j'aimerai faire comprendre  JohnPetrucci.
Lesquels besoin ? Je veux pas largir le dbat tant que certains ne veulent mme pas reconnatre l'existence possible de besoins diffrents. 




> Mais ces gens l ne constituent qu'une infime partie du public d'Apple. Le reste tant souvent des "non-connaisseurs" qui vont dpenser une somme excessive l o la moiti de cette somme aurait suffit  rpondre  leurs besoins.


On s'entend pas sur la dfinition de besoin je pense. 
En conomie, le terme besoin a un sens plus large, et est plus proche de la dfinition courante "d'envie". 
Tant que l'achat comble un manque, il rpond a un besoin. 




> alors l c'est le sommet 
> 
> en fait, ton message serait parfait mais invers.


C'est le "c'est celui qui le dit qui l'est" des grandes personnes c'est a ? 




> moi aussi j'aimerais tant lorsque j'ose critiquer un produit Apple que les applefanboy puissent comprendre qu'on n'est pas forc de trouver un intrt dans un produit Apple.


Je ne parle pas des critiques sur les produits, mais des critiques sur les personnes. 




> J'aimerais pouvoir poser ma petite critique objective et/ou simplement utiliser un autre outil concurrent sans qu'on me prenne pour un con parce que je n'ai pas choisi le produit apple, la perfection selon eux.


La perfection pour eux peut-tre. Quelqu'un  le droit de trouver un produit parfait pour lui, il faut pas qu'il pense qu'il est ncessairement parfait pour tout le monde.




> j'aimerais tant que ca soit vrai pour les applefanboy
> heureusement que dans les utilisateurs d'apple, il y a quand mme 5% qui ne sont pas des applefanboy devenus d'incroyables agents marketing pour stevy; 
> mais qui ont choisi ce produit parce qu'ils le voulaient et le considrait adapts  leurs besoins et que la diffrence avec la concurrence pouvait justifier cette diffrence de prix!
> 
> Et Ceux l ont bien raison , et heureusement tu as l'air d'en tre un GanYoshi


Merci c'est gentil pour moi, mais j'ai du mal  croire quand mme que les 95 % restant soient tous plus bte.

Qu'il y ait 5% de gens qui font d'une cause une raison de vivre et d'vangliser toute la plante, je suis d'accord





> C'est une raction psychologique normal, le cerveau ne peut, instinctivement, pas s'auto-contredire. Vous faites le choix de faire une chose, on en ignore les points ngatifs jusqu'a ce que "l'oeuphorie" retombe.


a prendra d'autant plus de temps que la dcision aura eu un cot important, en terme d'argent ou d'engagement.

----------


## FailMan

Je n'ai jamais reni le fait qu'il n'existe pas de gens qui achtent Apple pour des besoins spcifiques.

C'est juste que tu me fais rire  dfendre des produits Apple avec des arguments miteux, jusqu'au ridicule. Aprs si tu n'es pas capable de comprendre ce que  quoi je fais rfrence dans mes posts (pourtant je te cite), c'est pas mon problme.

Je ne dteste pas quiconque ne pense pas comme moi ; chacun fait comme il veut, mais je cherche juste  faire remarquer qu'au bout d'un moment, c'est ridicule de dfendre contre vents et mares un bateau qui coule, et ne pas tre capable d'ouvrir les yeux sur un produit qui possde un norme dfaut ! (allez, je joue le point Godwin, si on revient entre 60 et 70 ans en arrire, tu pourrais le renier, c'est un peu pareil  ::aie:: )

Parce qu'au fond, regarde bien et objectivement (ce dont je doute quand on est partisan  ce point d'une cause) nos discussions. A chaque fois que j'ai sorti un argument et un exemple associ, tu n'as jamais rien trouv  rpondre. Certes tu vas me sortir des tas de raisons, c'est pas mon problme, aprs tout tu fais ce que tu veux de ton argent. Il faut de tout pour faire un monde.

C'est un topic humour, et voil o a en arrive, parce que certains ne comprennent pas la signification de ce mot et lvent leur poings ds qu'on touche  leur sacro-sainte entreprise.

----------


## cortex024

> C'est le "c'est celui qui le dit qui l'est" des grandes personnes c'est a ?


 ::zen:: 



> Je ne parle pas des critiques sur les produits, mais des critiques sur les personnes.


c'est l que le bas blesse avec les applefanboy. on trouve toujours des "fanatiques" de tout produits, des gens qui les dfendent jusqu'au moindre micron sans accepter la critique et qu'on puisse choisir autre chose.
je ne le nie pas, mais ce que je constate, c'est qu'avec apple la proportion d'utilisateurs qui agissent comme tels est nettement plus grande que dans les autres produits, et ceux-ci ont nettement tendance  attaquer la personne et non le produit concurrent dans leurs envoles lyriques!




> La perfection pour eux peut-tre. Quelqu'un  le droit de trouver un produit parfait pour lui, il faut pas qu'il pense qu'il est ncessairement parfait pour tout le monde.


l-dessus on est entirement d'accord  ::ccool::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Je n'ai jamais reni le fait qu'il n'existe pas de gens qui achtent Apple pour des besoins spcifiques.


C'est ce qui s'appelle une double-ngation. 
J'ai jamais dis a mais j'ai jamais dis l'inverse, en clair je me mouille pas trop en disant a.



> C'est juste que tu me fais rire  dfendre des produits Apple avec des arguments miteux, jusqu'au ridicule. Aprs si tu n'es pas capable de comprendre ce que  quoi je fais rfrence dans mes posts (pourtant je te cite), c'est pas mon problme.


Je ne dfend pas les produits Apple, je n'ai pas d'actions Apple, et j'ai toujours cru que la publicit devait tre payante et non pas gratuite.



> Je ne dteste pas quiconque ne pense pas comme moi ; chacun fait comme il veut, mais je cherche juste  faire remarquer qu'au bout d'un moment, c'est ridicule de dfendre contre vents et mares un bateau qui coule, et ne pas tre capable d'ouvrir les yeux sur un produit qui possde un norme dfaut ! (allez, je joue le point Godwin, si on revient entre 60 et 70 ans en arrire, tu pourrais le renier, c'est un peu pareil )


Mais c'est parce que je m'en fout de tes arguments anti-Apple, depuis le dbut de la discussion je ne te parle pas d'Apple et t'es le seul a pas avoir compris a !
T'a un srieux problme de comprhension toi, t'es la seul personne avec qui j'ai pas russi  avancer, mais mme pas d'un pouce hein. 



> Parce qu'au fond, regarde bien et objectivement (ce dont je doute quand on est partisan  ce point d'une cause) nos discussions. A chaque fois que j'ai sorti un argument et un exemple associ, tu n'as jamais rien trouv  rpondre. Certes tu vas me sortir des tas de raisons, c'est pas mon problme, aprs tout tu fais ce que tu veux de ton argent. Il faut de tout pour faire un monde.


"A chaque fois que j'ai sorti un argument..." 
Tu la vois ta logique puril et trollesque ?
Je m'en fiche de tes arguments, je te parle de comprendre et de ne pas dnigrer les autres en fonction de leur gots, de leurs besoins ou de leurs choix !



> C'est un topic humour, et voil o a en arrive, parce que certains ne comprennent pas la signification de ce mot et lvent leur poings ds qu'on touche  leur sacro-sainte entreprise.


...





> c'est l que le bas blesse avec les applefanboy. on trouve toujours des "fanatiques" de tout produits, des gens qui les dfendent jusqu'au moindre micron sans accepter la critique et qu'on puisse choisir autre chose.
> je ne le nie pas, mais ce que je constate, c'est qu'avec apple la proportion d'utilisateurs qui agissent comme tels est nettement plus grande que dans les autres produits, et ceux-ci ont nettement tendance  attaquer la personne et non le produit concurrent dans leurs envoles lyriques!


Oui c'est vrai qu'il existe ce genre de personne et c'est celle que je dnonce justement et que j'essaye de raisonner (cf JohnPetrucci)
C'est srement vrai que la proportion est plus forte chez Apple (srement  cause justement du positionnement marketing identitaire d'Apple mais c'est pas le sujet).
C'est vrai aussi qu'il est stupide de porter un jugement de valeur sur quelqu'un parce qu'il prfre tel ou tel produit.

Aprs je suis pas aveugle, je sais bien qu'il existe une mode qui consiste  absolument avoir le dernier iPhone sinon "ouai t'es trop ringard", mais a c'est plutt l'apanage des jeunes en gnral, avant l'iPhone c'tait les nikes, avant les pogs, les billes ou les cartes de zidane.  ::aie:: 

Pour moi c'est surtout une attitude puril que spcifiquement "Appelien" ou "linuxien" ou "microsoftien". 
D'ailleurs il suffit de regarder l'ge des personnes en question a excde rarement 25 ans.

Ceci dit je pense qu'on a russi  se mettre d'accord.  ::ccool::

----------


## FailMan

> Je ne dfend pas les produits Apple.


Une dernire pour la route, il faut croire que tu aimes te planter.




> Maintenant, les fans de McGuyver peuvent toujours prendre le Galaxy S, aprs avoir :
> - corrig le problme GPS,
> - corrig le bug de l'USB,
> - coup le WiFi et la 3G pour l'autonomie, (tenir une journe, c'est un minimum)
> - acclr, rempli Android Market (sous rserve que Google ne choisisse pas de supprimer les applications  distance)
> - acclr le lancement des applications, qui semble trs long,
> - ... et bien sr, bien placer ses doigts lors des appels !
> 
> Tous les smartphones ont leurs dfauts, mais le coup de l'antenne est vraiment pitoyable.





> C'est sr qu'on passe plus facilement sur un dfaut technique d'un smartphone quand on s'est pas couper un bras pour l'acheter. 
> 
> L'iPhone est haut de gamme, sans discussion possible, puisque la dfinition de "haut de gamme" ne prend pas en compte la qualit, mais le prix et l'image de marque.





> Parce qu'elle est dj  l'intrieur du boiter ? 
> 
>  moins que tu vois un truc comme a sur le rebord de ton iphone :


Bien sr, je ne cites pas tes autres posts sur d'autres topics parce que a me fatigue que tu confondes tout, je ne juge pas sur les gots, je juge sur le fait que tu ne sois pas capable d'*argumenter* et de *reconnatre les torts d'un produit* et d'tre but  ce point... Enfin, dis ce que tu veux, je m'en fiche, je sais dfendre mes convictions, je sais reconnatre quand j'ai tort et je ne cherche pas  me dbiner...

C'est a qui est marrant avec vous, c'est que vous tes pas capable de rire une minute, on touche  votre secte c'est le crime du sicle. Boah, a me conforte juste dans ce que je pense.

Pour la dernire fois, je ne suis pas anti-Apple, pro-MS, anti-libre, pro-ceci. Je possde moi-mme un iPhone ainsi qu'un iPod et pourtant a ne m'empche pas de reconnatre les torts de ces produits, mme si je les trouve trs bien et que je les utilise. Quelle preuve d'hypocrisie que de dfendre *aveuglment* ce que l'on aime. Cela n'empche en rien d'tre objectif, chose que certains ont du mal  concevoir (et pas que chez les fanas Apple cependant, MS et Linux ont leur lot aussi.)

Dernier post sur ce "thme", je l'ai dj dit plus haut mais on ne parle pas  une brouette, on la pousse.

----------


## GanYoshi

Reprenons ensemble les citations que tu fait de moi :




> Trs percutant
> Mais ne te fais pas d'illusion, ils sont comme les morts dans le sixime sens, ils ne lisent que ce qui les arrange.


Je dis + 1  FloMo qui d'autres portables aussi peuvent avoir des problmes et je parie avec raison d'ailleurs que toi tu ne relvera jamais ce qu'il a dit. 





> C'est sr qu'on passe plus facilement sur un dfaut technique d'un smartphone quand on s'est pas couper un bras pour l'acheter.


C'est l ou tu prouve que tu comprend rien, en citant un post ou je critique justement Apple en disant que lorsqu'on paye cher on s'attend  ce qu'il n'y est pas de dfaut. 



> L'iPhone est haut de gamme, sans discussion possible, puisque la dfinition de "haut de gamme" ne prend pas en compte la qualit, mais le prix et l'image de marque.


C'est neutre comme remarque. 




> Parce qu'elle est dj  l'intrieur du boiter ?
>  moins que tu vois un truc comme a sur le rebord de ton iphone :


Je fais remarque que l'antenne n'avait pas disparu mais qu'elle tait place dans le portable.
C'tait srement juste une erreur de formulation de la part de l'autre intervenant, mais je vois pas en quoi c'est partisan.




> Bien sr, je ne cites pas tes autres posts sur d'autres topics parce que a me fatigue que tu confondes tout, je ne juge pas sur les gots, je juge sur le fait que tu ne sois pas capable d'*argumenter* et de *reconnatre les torts d'un produit* et d'tre but  ce point... Enfin, dis ce que tu veux, je m'en fiche, je sais dfendre mes convictions, je sais reconnatre quand j'ai tort et je ne cherche pas  me dbiner...


"Dfendre ses convictions", "Reconnatre les torts (sic!) d'un produit", "ne pas se dbiner", et bh, je t'ai dj dis, dpassionne toi un peu. 




> C'est a qui est marrant avec vous, c'est que vous tes pas capable de rire une minute, on touche  votre secte c'est le crime du sicle. Boah, a me conforte juste dans ce que je pense.
> Dernier post sur ce "thme", je l'ai dj dit plus haut mais on ne parle pas  une brouette, on la pousse.


Voil, ne rpond plus a risquerai de t'amener  rflchir et  te remettre en cause.

----------


## FailMan

> "Dfendre ses convictions", "Reconnatre les torts (*sic!*) d'un produit", "ne pas se dbiner", et bh, je t'ai dj dis, dpassionne toi un peu.


Excuse-moi d'tre *capable*.  ::ccool::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Excuse-moi d'tre passionn, de vouloir argumenter, d'avoir des opinions et de vouloir tre objectif sur ce qui m'entoure


Tu vois t'a bien fait de rester tu va apprendre un mot : 

*Objectivit* : disposition d'esprit de celui qui voit les choses sans passion ni parti pris.

EDIT : sympa d'dition  postriori John...  ::ccool:: 

PS : sympa aussi le fait de ne rpondre qu'au dixime des post en ludant ce  quoi tu ne peux pas rpondre.

----------


## FailMan

> Tu vois t'a bien fait de rester tu va apprendre un mot : 
> 
> *Objectivit* : disposition d'esprit de celui qui voit les choses sans passion ni parti pris.
> 
> EDIT : sympa d'dition  postriori John...


1. Je connais dj ce mot, je suis content que tu aies pris la peine d'aller en voir la dfinition, dommage que tu ne tentes pas de te l'appliquer.

2. Tu n'avais pas encore post quand j'ai dit le message.

3. Dommage que tu n'aies pas pris le temps de prendre des cours d'orthographe, par la mme occasion.

Allez, je lche ce topic pour de bon. Moi je me suis bien amus en tout cas  :;):

----------


## GanYoshi

> 1. Je connais dj ce mot, je suis content que tu aies pris la peine d'aller en voir la dfinition, dommage que tu ne tentes pas de te l'appliquer.


Si tu connaissais la dfinition, pourquoi avoir prtendu que tu tais un passionn objectif, ce qui est un contre-sens total ?



> Allez, je lche ce topic pour de bon. Moi je me suis bien amus en tout cas


C'est quand mme triste de ne pas avoir russi  te faire dire une chose que t'a mre aurait du t'apprendre : "Les autres peuvent avoir des besoins et opinions diffrentes que moi, je peux le comprendre et le tolrer".
Mais bon, si a te fais rire c'est toujours a.

----------


## Lyche

a part n'importe comment le topic l :/

----------


## FailMan

> Si tu connaissais la dfinition, pourquoi avoir prtendu que tu tais un passionn objectif, ce qui est un contre-sens total ?


Tu pourras te permettre de me donner des cours de franais quand tu ne mettras pas des verbes  la place des possessifs :




> *t'a* mre aurait du t'apprendre : "Les autres peuvent avoir des besoins et opinions diffrentes que moi, je peux le comprendre et le tolrer".


Je comprends et tolre les opinions diffrentes et besoins diffrents des miens. C'est pas faute de le rpter. Ce que tu ne comprends pas et ce que je te reproche, c'est d'avancer des faits, de prendre parti sans jamais argumenter ou dire quelque chose de constructif. C'est lassant de tenter d'expliquer quelque chose  quelqu'un qui volontairement (je l'espre) fait exprs de ne pas comprendre.

Oui, je me suis bien marr, non seulement avec ton discours au rabais qui me conforte dans ce que je pense, et avec la publicit bien hilarante  ::lol::  parce que j'ai beau tre passionn par l'informatique, les NTIC etc. etc., a ne m'empche pas de voir les dfauts des produits et des firmes dont je possde des produits. Je possde un iPhone et un iPod, malgr a, je ne suis pas fan de la politique d'Apple ; cependant comme je suis satisfait de ces produits et qu'ils me plaisent, je ne vois pas pourquoi je m'en priverais.

De plus, la dfinition que tu me sors est compltement dcale. On ne parle pas de "passion" dans le mme sens. Je parle de passion au sens commun du terme et non philosophique, passion dans le sens "je voue un intrt pour." Trop compliqu.  ::aie:: 




> PS : sympa aussi le fait de ne rpondre qu'au dixime des post en ludant ce  quoi tu ne peux pas rpondre.


C'est juste une question que depuis tout  l'heure je me fade du copier/coller pour quelqu'un d'inapte  lire un post en entier afin de le comprendre en entier. Au bout de quelques temps, a commence  me fatiguer. J'ai dj rpondu 2 voire 3 fois  tout ce que tu me sors, c'est pas de ma faute si tu ne fais que de renier ce que je te dis. Parler  un sourd en me disant et sachant pertinemment qu'il ne m'entend pas, c'est pas mon job.

----------


## minnesota

> a part n'importe comment le topic l :/


a, c'est la faute des Nantais. Enfin, pas tous !  ::aie:: 
C'est limite caustique, hein !   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

Excusez moi de vous demander pardon mais.... Ceci pourrait remettre en cause les dfauts de ces tlphones portables :


http://fr.news.yahoo.com/57/20100811...o-99752b7.html


 ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

> Excusez moi de vous demander pardon mais.... Ceci pourrait remettre en cause les dfauts de ces tlphones portables :
> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/57/20100811...o-99752b7.html


Juste en passant, le sondage demande le "nombre de partenaires sexuelles" et l'article titre sur "l'activit sexuelle"...
Faut-il en dduire que les monogames depuis longtemps n'ont pas "d'activit sexuelle" ?
Encore un beau raccourci journalistique  deux balles...

----------


## Kerod

Juste en passant pour tous ceux qui critiquent le problme d'antenne de l'iPhone je peux vous dire que depuis ce matin c'est Motorola qui en prend pour son grade. Avec sa dernire pub, dans laquelle il vantait les mrites de son Droid X, il se retrouve dsormais pris pour cible avec sa publicit mensongre.

Plusieurs journalistes ayant test le dernier n Motorola annoncent sur tous les sites anglophones qu'il a les mmes problmes que l'iPhone 4. C'est un comble suite  la publicit mise en premire page d'un quotidien  ::aie::

----------


## Narann

> C'est un comble suite  la publicit mise en premire page d'un quotidien


Haha! C'est Apple qui doit bien rire! ::mouarf::

----------


## Caly4D

> Juste en passant pour tous ceux qui critiquent le problme d'antenne de l'iPhone je peux vous dire que depuis ce matin c'est Motorola qui en prend pour son grade. Avec sa dernire pub, dans laquelle il vantait les mrites de son Droid X, il se retrouve dsormais pris pour cible avec sa publicit mensongre.
> 
> Plusieurs journalistes ayant test le dernier n Motorola annoncent sur tous les sites anglophones qu'il a les mmes problmes que l'iPhone 4. C'est un comble suite  la publicit mise en premire page d'un quotidien


cool quand on met une "news", c'est mieux avec un lien  ::ccool::

----------


## Kerod

Je ne donne pas une news mais une brve information aprs les multiples critiques sur Apple. La source je ne l'ai pas sous le coude.

EDIT : je l'ai retrouv 
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/08/...signal-issues/
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/08/...signal-issues/

http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...y=droid+2&aq=f

----------


## minnesota

> Je ne donne pas une news mais une brve information


C'tait une brve news alors  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kerod

Je dirai mme plus : une brve remarque vu qu'on m'a souvent attribu le statut de dfenseur d'Apple.  ::aie:: 

EDIT : 
D'ailleurs ils disent bien qu'avec le Droid 2, le problme est permanent. Que ce soit lors de son utilisation ou non.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Je dirai mme plus : une brve remarque vu qu'on m'a souvent attribu le statut de dfenseur d'Apple. 
> 
> EDIT : 
> D'ailleurs ils disent bien qu'avec le Droid 2, le problme est permanent. Que ce soit lors de son utilisation ou non.


Bizarrement il n'y a plus personne qui rigole quand on se rend compte que c'est pareil chez les concurrents eux aussi haut de gamme.

On a perdu nos pro M$ de service.

----------


## Lyche

> Bizarrement il n'y a plus personne qui rigole quand on se rend compte que c'est pareil chez les concurrents eux aussi haut de gamme.
> 
> On a perdu nos pro M$ de service.


Par contre les conneries de provocations des Apple Fan boys  2 balles on les a encore  ::roll::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Par contre les conneries de provocations des Apple Fan boys  2 balles on les a encore


Aaaah bas si ils sont l, par contre ils ne rpondent plus au sujet, videment a les arrange plus.  ::?:

----------


## Barsy

> On a perdu nos pro M$ de service.


C'est du Android ici, donc dvelopp par Google et non par Microsoft.

A moins que pour toi, tout ce qui n'est pas Apple soit Microsoft...  ::roll::

----------


## Kerod

Je ne dirais que ce ne sont pas des provocations mais une constatation.
Quand il faut balancer sur Apple il y a toujours beaucoup de monde. Quand on essaye de parler calmement on ne peut jamais car on critique toujours les Pro Apple de trop fermer les yeux ou autres.
Par contre quand il s'agit de critiquer les produits qu'on supporte il y a personne.

Regardes au dbut du sujet quand j'essayais d'exposer un simple fait : tous les mobiles ont des soucis d'antenne...je te laisses voir ce que les pro-autres choses m'ont sorti tout simplement parce que je suis un utilisateur d'un iPhone et c'est le seul produit Apple que j'ai...

----------


## FailMan

> C'est du Android ici, donc dvelopp par Google et non par Microsoft.
> 
> A moins que pour toi, tout ce qui n'est pas Apple soit Microsoft...


Tu m'as brl !  :8O: 

Je suis persuad que Motorola souffrira beaucoup plus de ces problmes d'antenne qu'Apple. Dommage.

Dites, je peux lancer un troll ?  ::aie:: 

*C'est quand mme dingue que l'iPhone, tlphone haut-de-gamme, possde les mmes dfauts de conception qu'un simple Motorola  L'iPhone ne serait-il pas si haut de gamme qu'il le prtende ?*

----------


## minnesota

> je te laisses voir ce que les pro-autres choses m'ont sorti tout simplement parce que je suis un utilisateur d'un iPhone et c'est le seul produit Apple que j'ai...


Un pro apple qui n'a qu'un produit apple c'est une honte.  ::mouarf:: 

Je rigole,  ::pastaper::

----------


## GanYoshi

> C'est du Android ici, donc dvelopp par Google et non par Microsoft.


Oui, quel rapport avec le fait que ceux qui sont venu basher soit pro-m$ ? 

J'attends que Lyche ou JohnPetrucci, qui ont largement trouver le temps de venir commenter les discrditant l'iPhone, viennent nous commenter l'info de Kerod. 

Pour l'instant rien  part des insultes de la part de Lyche.  ::roll:: 

EDIT : j'avais pas vu le post de Kerod qui a mieux rsum ce que je voulais dire.

----------


## FailMan

> J'attends que Lyche ou JohnPetrucci, qui ont largement trouver le temps de venir commenter les discrditant l'iPhone, viennent nous commenter l'info de Kerod.


Tu veux mon avis ?

Motorola a voulu surfer sur la vague vendeuse d'Android, a pondu un tlphone mal conu, point barre. Une daube  ne pas acheter tant que des correctifs viables ne seront pas sortis -tout comme l'iPhone 4-. Dfaut qui n'a rien d'tonnant, l'iPhone tant produit grossomodo de la mme manire que le Droid II.
Diffrence, le PDG de Motorola n'a pas dit que les utilisateurs taient des niafs ne sachant pas le tenir en main.  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Mais tu veux qu'on dises quoi? Toutes les boites ont des problmes, certaines les assumes plus que d'autres, et Apple est du genre  fermer les portes quand un problme intervient sur ses produits. Ensuite, que Motorola se plante dans sa pub c'est un problme d'OS, de MS? mais srieusement, relit toi avant de poster des conneries.

----------


## atb

Voyez-vous cela, dernier geste,  lagonie, pour sauver ce quil reste de lIphone 4 (fun, cool, quand je lai-je deviens trop classe HEHEHE).

DES PREUVES SVP

 ::dehors::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Bref, j'ai l'impression que le QI des utilisateurs Apple est inversement proportionnel  la somme  investir pour l'achat de leurs produits . Et en ce qui concerne les insultes, quand on parle des personnes qui ne savent rien faire d'autres que de la provocation par des petites phrases pas plus volues qu'elles, j'ai pas envie de rflchir a de l'argumentaire.





> wow, heureusement qu'on est dans la section humour !


 ::lol:: 

Dtend toi Lyche, on a bien compris que ce topic ne te fais plus rire depuis que les problmes d'antennes ne sont plus l'apanage d'Apple. 

JohnPetrucci merci pour ton avis.  ::ccool:: 
Je pense comme toi d'ailleurs, si ce n'est que pour moi ces dfaut n'en font pas fondamentalement des tlphones merdiques  part entire si le soucis est rapidement corrig.

----------


## Kerod

Maintenant restons courtois ! On est l pour parler d'un produit dfaillant (l'iPhone), de ses concurrents qui ont fait des publicits tout en se moquant du malheur d'Apple et qui maintenant se retrouvent dans la mme situation.

Je vous rappelle quand mme la publicit de Motorola : _ Pas besoin d'tui,_ _c'est pourquoi le Droid X a un systme de double antenne. Le genre de systme qui vous permet de tenir votre tlphone comme vous le voulez et de passer des appels parfaits sans un gros tui_

----------


## minnesota

> Faut avouer que a y ressemble furieusement : pas d'USB, pas de webcam, pas de port pour carte mmoire...


T'as l'oreillette un peu plus loin dans l'herbe  ::mouarf:: 

Franchement JohnPetrucci, faut avouer que la coque elle pte, trop la classe.  ::aie::

----------


## Caly4D

> Maintenant restons courtois ! On est l pour parler d'un produit dfaillant (l'iPhone), de ses concurrents qui ont fait des publicits tout en se moquant du malheur d'Apple et qui maintenant se retrouvent dans la mme situation.


Attend je te la refais simplement :

OSEF !

que le motorola soit pourri ont s'en fou ! (de toute faon on le savais dj  ::aie:: )

Le seul souci c'est que les religieux de chez stev le dfendaient corps et mes et allais mme jusqu renier le fait qu'il tait foireux (tu veux que je ressorte les posts   ::roll:: )

bah oui un portable qui prend mme pas 10% de part de march, avec un patron qui ne dit pas  ses client "vous tenez mal votre portable" et une campagne de pub quasi inexistante par rapport  l'iphone.
 (j'ai vu aucun panneau publicitaire dans ma ville pour le droide ni pub autre que celle faite au dbut du post)

----------


## Narann

> D'ailleurs ils disent bien qu'avec le Droid 2, le problme est permanent. Que ce soit lors de son utilisation ou non.


Je pige pas, c'est un rapport avec l'OS? C'est quand mme des prob hardware non? C'est pas la faute  l'IOS4 ou  Android quand mme...

----------


## GanYoshi

> Je pige pas, c'est un rapport avec l'OS? C'est quand mme des prob hardware non? C'est pas la faute  l'IOS4 ou  Android quand mme...


Droid c'est le nom du tlphone, pas le raccourcis d'android.  ::ccool::

----------


## cortex024

> On a perdu nos pro M*S* de service.


j'ai corrig ta faute de frappe  :;): 




> Par contre les conneries de provocations des Apple Fan boys  2 balles on les a encore


+1  ::lol:: 




> Diffrence, le PDG de Motorola n'a pas dit que les utilisateurs taient des niafs ne sachant pas le tenir en main.


et c'est ce qui fait toute la diffrence! 
ce que je reproche  Apple ce n'est pas son problme d'antenne en lui-mme, (tout produit peut avoir un petit dfaut  gauche  droite tout en restant excellent), mais:
- le fait de nier le problme en prenant ses client pour des abrutis (steevy)
- nous prsenter un tlphone parfait imperfectible qui crase totalement la concurrence -> normal que si un soucis arrive les gens ragissent  partir de a

----------

